
Amazon Web Services: New Release of DevPay - Lower Fees and Reduced Risk - soundsop
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/09/new-release-of.html
======
MaysonL
Amazon seems to be the Internet giant who's doing the most things right:
innovative and focused. A great bookstore, with a great electronics store, a
great innovation with the Kindle, and a top-notch cloud computing service
which seems to just get better and better. And they listen to their customers!
And the handling of customer reviews in their stores is so much better than
that in Apple's App Store it's disgusting.

~~~
wheels
Their technology and research is also in my opinion some of the best out
there. They're one of the most underestimated brain-centers around in my
opinion. It's like a playground for ways to present and monetize a million
different kinds of data.

